
Indy Neidell has a new history YouTube channel - rossdavidh
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLfMmOriSyPbd5JhHpnj4Ng
======
rossdavidh
Indy Neidell, host of the excellent YouTube WW1 channel "The Great War", has
begun a new history channel called "TimeGhost". It has inter-war history,
they're going to do WWII, and more. Started just last month.

